# Varnyard B&W's



## anelk002 (Sep 16, 2012)

I know that there are alot of posts about varnyard tegus and for updates. Most of them get far off track and resultin bashing and other tegus. This thread is just for information concerning the normal black and whites. I do not want bashing or anything just if you talk to Bobby post what he said and when they will be shipped, if you get a call and tracking number or any other updates. Once again no bashing or speculations just updates you get from Bpbby himself on your tegu. Thanks. Last I heard from him was last week that all will be out by the end of the month.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 16, 2012)

I to be perfectly honest don't think he has any....He keeps telling me he has been sending them out but he doesn't tell you what TYPE of tegu he is sending out. The only people so far to receive tegus from him are those who got AA's and extremes.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 16, 2012)

anelk002 said:


> I know that there are alot of posts about varnyard tegus and for updates. Most of them get far off track and resultin bashing and other tegus. This thread is just for information concerning the normal black and whites. I do not want bashing or anything just if you talk to Bobby post what he said and when they will be shipped, if you get a call and tracking number or any other updates. Once again no bashing or speculations just updates you get from Bpbby himself on your tegu. Thanks. Last I heard from him was last week that all will be out by the end of the month.



Lol I can tell you this thread will be getting no posts then.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 16, 2012)

Amen to that. I'm more focused on my actual tegu than worrying about my imaginary Varnyard tegu. If he calls me to send one out, hooray. I have two for the time being.


----------



## got10 (Sep 17, 2012)

There is a guy claiming that Bobby has been importing and the storms ruined his shipment I don't know what to believe. But the guy CLAIMS to have the smoking gun pics of his claims but nobody has seen proof .All I know is that when i called him <Bobby a few years back he was pretty good with his stuff and even helped me with animals I DIDN'T purchase from him. I don't know if he was lining me u for a future customer i don't know but he left me with a good impression. But to all who remember the good old days ' I sure miss Agama Int. The Lizard man himself Bert


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: RE: Varnyard B&W's*



got10 said:


> There is a guy claiming that Bobby has been importing and the storms ruined his shipment I don't know what to believe. But the guy CLAIMS to have the smoking gun pics of his claims but nobody has seen proof .All I know is that when i called him <Bobby a few years back he was pretty good with his stuff and even helped me with animals I DIDN'T purchase from him. I don't know if he was lining me u for a future customer i don't know but he left me with a good impression. But to all who remember the good old days ' I sure miss Agama Int. The Lizard man himself Bert



I've seen those posts/claims somewhere.and he puts links below the posts claiming to 'prove ' his statements.but I think the links are to random things ...not pics of anything related to bobby.strange

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klrnoel (Sep 17, 2012)

anelk002 said:


> I know that there are alot of posts about varnyard tegus and for updates. Most of them get far off track and resultin bashing and other tegus. This thread is just for information concerning the normal black and whites. I do not want bashing or anything just if you talk to Bobby post what he said and when they will be shipped, if you get a call and tracking number or any other updates. Once again no bashing or speculations just updates you get from Bpbby himself on your tegu. Thanks. Last I heard from him was last week that all will be out by the end of the month.




I was at my local rep supply store recently when someone had a very young B&W, When I asked how long he had it and where did he get it from he said a couple days and received it from Varnyard. He did say he was a little bothered by the lack of communication and the time it took receive the little guy. I was able to hold him and compared to the similar size Tegus the shop had, this little guy was very mild tempered.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 17, 2012)

Bobby is a piece of work. Thats really all I can say. I personally don't believe he has enough for everyone and already spent the money....But you never know, for now everyone just needs to keep their fingers crossed


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 17, 2012)

Man, I'm just glad I got mine, this is craziness with half the website filled with "i hate bobby" threads.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 17, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> Man, I'm just glad I got mine, this is craziness with half the website filled with "i hate bobby" threads.



Everyone labels them as that, but personally I would label them as "We are very upset and displeased with our business with Bobby Hill".


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 17, 2012)

got10 said:


> There is a guy claiming that Bobby has been importing and the storms ruined his shipment I don't know what to believe. But the guy CLAIMS to have the smoking gun pics of his claims but nobody has seen proof .All I know is that when i called him <Bobby a few years back he was pretty good with his stuff and even helped me with animals I DIDN'T purchase from him. I don't know if he was lining me u for a future customer i don't know but he left me with a good impression. But to all who remember the good old days ' I sure miss Agama Int. The Lizard man himself Bert



I've been to Bobby's house in the past and he sure had a LOT of adult tegus for someone importing babies to sell as this "guy" claims.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: RE: Varnyard B&W's*



JohnMatthew said:


> got10 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a guy claiming that Bobby has been importing and the storms ruined his shipment I don't know what to believe. But the guy CLAIMS to have the smoking gun pics of his claims but nobody has seen proof .All I know is that when i called him <Bobby a few years back he was pretty good with his stuff and even helped me with animals I DIDN'T purchase from him. I don't know if he was lining me u for a future customer i don't know but he left me with a good impression. But to all who remember the good old days ' I sure miss Agama Int. The Lizard man himself Bert
> ...



When my bf spoke with Bobby he told him he had 300 of his own.(my guess is they are his breeders) 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 11, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> JohnMatthew said:
> 
> 
> > got10 said:
> ...



Now that's a ton of tegus


----------



## spooky121 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey,

I put my deposit on a B&W with Bobby back in May. I last was able to get ahold of him in Aug, when he told me he would have all the tegus shipped in the next two weeks. I still haven't gotten my tegu/heard anything from Bobby. Is anyone else in the same position as me?


----------



## anelk002 (Oct 17, 2012)

Same here I just got one from tegu terra instead got mine in two days from johnny. I gave up I'm bobby


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: RE: Varnyard B&W's*



spooky121 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I put my deposit on a B&W with Bobby back in May. I last was able to get ahold of him in Aug, when he told me he would have all the tegus shipped in the next two weeks. I still haven't gotten my tegu/heard anything from Bobby. Is anyone else in the same position as me?



I put deposit on blk and wht normal in march.I ended up buying one locally but still waiting for the Varnyard. I keep leaving messages with bobby and last email he sent me just told me to be patient...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 17, 2012)

I think you have been patient enough huh?


----------

